# I'm looking for a game umpire (paid position)



## cassandra (May 5, 2007)

Hi all,

If you love sports (no matter how extreme), have great stamina, incredible
people skills,
and aren't afraid to get dirty...you might just be the person we're looking for!

MTV Asia is looking for an umpire or referee for 'MTV The Games', a whacky
sports game
show involving 10 contestants from 5 Asian cities.
You will be paid for your skills, PLUS you get to travel to Tokyo and Taiwan for
free.
***Applicants need not be Singapore nationals or citizens, but must possess
valid travel documents to both Japan and Taiwan.

Your role will be to authorise, observe, and judge our contestants as they
battle each other in a series of outrageously sporting rounds.

It helps if you can command authority both in character and looks, respond spontaneously to all situations, maintain a calm disposition amid the frenzy, and possess a
great sense of humor.

If you are interested, please send a recent (CLEAR) photograph of yourself, along with brief description by the 20 May 2007, to [email protected]

Tryouts will be held on the 19th and 20th May 2007.

CONCEPT IN BRIEF:
Across Asian cities; crazy and quirky sports events occur in busy areas. The participants are not real athletes, they don't have years of training, sacrifice and good genes behind them, but the spirit of competition, their desire to be number 1… the spontaneity and fun is all real. Whether it's the "Stare-master" in Tokyo or the "High Heel Race" in Singapore, MTV will bring you every race, every fight against the clock and every battle of wills in all their exciting glory.

Shot and presented in true TV sports style the show will consist of expert
commentary, sporting statistics, athlete profiles, back stories and prize presentations.

FEATURED LOCATION:
The Games Round One: Singapore
The Games Semi Finals: Taiwan, Taipei
The Games Finals: Japan, Tokyo

For more information about MTV The Games, please log on to

Hope to hear from you soon!

Best regards,
Cassandra 
[email protected]


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Would there be any "vacancies" for 2008?


----------

